# German shorthair pointers



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... at=&lpid=1

german shorthair puppies that need a good home.


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

down to 2 males 200 bucks each


----------

